# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Bán servo SGDM 400w đồng bộ+các thứ linh tinh

## legiao

1/cần bán 3 bộ servo sgdm 400w+motor đúng bộ đủ dây jắt cấm nối .jắt 50 chân ra sẳn cho mach3 nối vào bo là chạy thôi giá (đả bán)

----------


## legiao

2/kẹp phôi nhanh như hình giá 120k/4 cái(Đả bán)

----------


## legiao

3/cập chân gang đúc kt như hình giá (đả bán)

----------


## legiao

4/ con pùmpum Bơm bằng da bơm có tay dên giá 250k.thông số trên hình(đả bán)

----------


## legiao

Tạm nhiêu đó.bác nào xài được làm ơn hốt dùm. để dư chật nhà.cảm ơn các bác quan tâm

----------


## ktshung

Em gạch kep phôi nhanh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch con pump pump này nhé ạ.

----------


## legiao

> Em gạch kep phôi nhanh


Ok bác chuyển tiền cho địa chỉ mình gửi
 TK:Bùi thị thu thảo
stk:050053703779 
Sacombank chi nhánh xuyên mộc tỉnh BRVT 
TK :Bùi thị thu thảo
STK:6002205255650
agribank chi nhánh xuyên mộc
tỉnh BRVT

----------


## legiao

> Gạch con pump pump này nhé ạ.


Lụm gạch bác bongmayquathem

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## thuhanoi

> 2/kẹp phôi nhanh như hình giá 120k/4 cái


Lấy 4 cái kẹp nhá

----------


## legiao

> Lấy 4 cái kẹp nhá


Nhận gạch của bác ktshung rồi bác thu ơi để xem bác ấy có lấy kg

----------


## ktshung

> Ok bác chuyển tiền cho địa chỉ mình gửi
>  TK:Bùi thị thu thảo
> stk:050053703779 
> Sacombank chi nhánh xuyên mộc tỉnh BRVT 
> TK :Bùi thị thu thảo
> STK:6002205255650
> agribank chi nhánh xuyên mộc
> tỉnh BRVT


Em đã chuyển tiền, bác xem địea  chỉ em gừi trên zalo nhé

----------


## legiao

Nguồn chỉnh được 0~24v/0~15A cho thợ điện tử.kg phải thợ nên bán.giá 1500k

( nguồn đi theo bác phuocviet346 òi)

----------


## phuocviet346

> Nguồn chỉnh được 0~24v/0~15A cho thợ điện tử.kg phải thợ nên bán.giá 1500k


Gạch nguồn này nhá bác

----------


## legiao

Nguồn có gạch bác sdt xxxx0246

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Nguồn có gạch bác sdt xxxx0246


Hàng đẹp mà chậm chân mất... khi nào có cái khác bac ới em nha
Tam 0909040310

----------


## legiao

> Hàng đẹp mà chậm chân mất... khi nào có cái khác bac ới em nha
> Tam 0909040310


Ok cảm ơn bác

----------


## legiao

Giảm 3 bộ sgdm400w/12triệu.xem em nó chạy nè các bác

----------


## legiao

Đả gửi rồi bác phuocviet346 nhé thùng như hình

----------


## legiao

Tháo tủ điện ra mớ đồ bán tiếp
Biến thế cách ly như hình 150k

----------


## legiao

2 cục gì kg biết có cái đh hình như đo A
Giá 100k/2

----------


## legiao

100k cho cục to đùng

----------


## legiao

100k/2 ĐẢ BÁN

----------


## legiao

Giảm giá servo yakawa sgdm 400w còn 11tr cho 3 bộ
Cập gối gang đúc 700k

----------


## CNC abc

> 100k/2


Em đăng ký 2 món này, bác cho số tk vào inbox nhé.

----------


## legiao

Cập nhật 3 bộ servo đả bán
2 cục khởi 100k đả bán

----------


## legiao

Biến áp 2 ngỏ vô 200v/400v ra 24v giá 100k

----------


## CNC abc

> Em đăng ký 2 món này, bác cho số tk vào inbox nhé.



Em chuyển cho bác rồi đây ạ. ngày 24/5 bác kiểm tra lại giúp nhé.

----------


## legiao

> Em chuyển cho bác rồi đây ạ. ngày 24/5 bác kiểm tra lại giúp nhé.


Bác vào kiểm tra lại dùm từ ngày 22/5 đến nay mình kg nhận được đồng nào vào tk đả kiểm tra kỷ òi xem có bị lổi mạng kg

----------


## legiao

Gửi hàng rồi nhé bác CNC abc

----------

CNC abc

----------


## CNC abc

Vâng, cảm ơn bác!

----------


## sheeny

Còn bộ khởi nào không bác

----------


## legiao

> Còn bộ khởi nào không bác


Hết rồi bác

----------


## legiao

Đầu thay dao nhanh TB30 mua của chú hưng 900k về làm vỏ mất 300k để hoài kg có máy để lấp bán lại cho bác nào cần giá( đả bán)

----------


## legiao

Đầu thổi khí dùng 2 rulo như ép nước mía thông sổ trên hình trước mua 6tr500 còn hoạt động tốt giờ kg dùng bán lại 1tr nặng trên 30kg

----------


## legiao

3 bộ servo samsung CSD3 200w 1 bộ có thắng mua của bác inhainha 2tr500/bộ về kết nối dây đầy đủ chưa dùng giờ thay đổi chiến thuật bán giảm còn 1tr800/bộ

----------


## mylove299

e lấy đầu bt30 nhé bác.

----------


## legiao

Đầu BT theo bác thủ đức òi

----------


## legiao

Giảm servo csd3 200w 2tr/bộ bác nào xài được hốt dùm đê

----------


## legiao

Ray chử thập 20mm mua của bác thanhhai 600k về ngắm ngắm đả rồi kg biết dùng bán lại (đả bán)

----------


## legiao

Bàn T kt như hình bán (bán rồi)

----------


## mylove299

> Đầu thay dao nhanh TB30 mua của chú hưng 900k về làm vỏ mất 300k để hoài kg có máy để lấp bán lại cho bác nào cần giá 1000k
> Đính kèm 39243Đính kèm 39244Đính kèm 39245


Em mua cái BT30 này của bác. Bác cho em hỏi cái áo cho nó là bác thiết kế cho động cơ kéo nào ạ. Để e kiếm mua về lắp cho khỏi chế cháo ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## legiao

Công tắc ht 4 cái như hình bán 200/4

----------


## legiao

Ray thk sr15w dài 440mm giá đả bán

----------


## legiao

Ray thk hsr 15 lock có cánh dài 340 giá bán rồi

----------


## legiao

Vítme 16 bước 5 ht 120 bán rồi

----------


## legiao

3 bộ servo csd3 200w còn giá 1tr800/1bộ sẳn dây jắch về chạy thôi

----------


## legiao

Mở bôi trơn tải nặng tím hàng usa lon gần 0.5kg/130k về trét mờ mắt ếch luôn

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Mở bôi trơn tải nặng tím hàng usa lon gần 0.5kg/130k về trét mờ mắt ếch luôn


Cho em oder 1 lon

----------


## legiao

Mán xích trâu quá 60x35 dài hơn 3m mua về mà không trùng khớp với bé bán lấy vốn đả bán

----------


## legiao

3 bộ ACservo csd3 200w 1 bộ có phanh giảm còn 5tr/bộ
http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...1&d=1496284671

----------


## tranhung123456

[/QUOTE]
lấy 3m xích nhựa đó inbox TK VCB

----------


## legiao

Đả inbox zalo bác rồi nhé

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Ray thk sr15w dài 440mm giá 500k


Cặp ngắn bên trái mã nó là gì vậy bác ?

----------


## thuyetnq

> Công tắc ht 4 cái như hình bán 200/4


  4 công tắc hành trình nầy hoạt động tốt không bác  ?
 còn đọc được moden gì ko?

----------


## legiao

THK SHS15 dài 220 bán 200k(đả bán)

----------


## legiao

> 4 công tắc hành trình nầy hoạt động tốt không bác  ?
>  còn đọc được moden gì ko?


Dí điện 12v còn lên đèn bác.chả thấy ghi mả gì tháo trong máy tiện mini nhật

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> THK SHS15 dài 220 bán 200k
> [ATTACH=CONFIGURATION]48915[/ATTACH]


Lấy cặp rây nhe anh

----------


## legiao

> Lấy cặp rây nhe anh


Ok cụ vài hôm đi sg mang lên cho

----------


## legiao

Mặt bàn thép phay phẳng 2mặt bằng thép trắng dày 15mm kt như hình nặng khoản 40~50kg giá 800k

----------


## legiao

Tấm sắt mạ kẻm dày 15mm kt như hình giá 500k

----------


## GORLAK

Bác legiao còn lon mỡ nào ko bán cho 1 lon nhé. Inbox.

----------


## legiao

> Bác legiao còn lon mỡ nào ko bán cho 1 lon nhé. Inbox.


Mở bò lon còn bác 130k/1 lon

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mở bò lon còn bác 130k/1 lon


Quẹt lại bớt 20k cho e được ko bác

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## legiao

Chưa khui sau quẹt bớt được pa hihi

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Bongmayquathem

mỡ này tra cho spindle tàu 24k rpm được ko nhỉ ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Chưa khui sau quẹt bớt được pa hihi


Bôi bạc đạn bố nồi được không.
Được thì để tui 2 hộp

----------


## ahdvip

> Bôi bạc đạn bố nồi được không.
> Được thì để tui 2 hộp


Mỡ này là mỡ thường không kết sợi ( loại tốt ) . Bữa em mới mua 1 hộp về bôi cho mấy ổ bi trượt với vitme.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Chưa khui sau quẹt bớt được pa hihi


Cho hỏi bác chủ 1 hộp được bao nhiêu lạng nhỉ

----------


## legiao

Lon 454g thấy ghi vòng bi tải nặng nhiệt độ cao còn t cao tốc được không em mụ ,các bác biết chử thì xem dùm

----------


## legiao

Mất mấy tháng vật vả giờ con máy ve chay củng chạy được òi cảm các bác trên DD đả góp đồ cho em nó

----------

khoa.address, ngocsut

----------


## legiao



----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thấy cái tủ điện đẹp quá

----------


## legiao

> Thấy cái tủ điện đẹp quá


Tủ của cụ chứ của ai híhí bàn T chân gang X của mechanic ,hộp sắt vuông trục X + cập chân bàn T của khanh roméo,khung máy minh dt ,alpha đầu cắt bt30 của pagas,ui thành lẩu thập cẩm òi

----------


## Himd

đẹp   hay   chỉ tiếc là k tận dụng hết cái bàn t

----------

luu

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái bàn phím hay quá. tiếc là e chậm chân k mua được. chúc mừng bác legiao nhé!

----------


## legiao

Máy rửa siêu âm hàn quốc 220v mua 500k về rửa được 1kg nử trang cho vợ,vài bo điện tử ,hết đồ rửa òi bán 500k(đả bán)

----------


## legiao

Quạt nhôm jaban sai 120mm còn mới len ken giá củng 120k/1

----------


## dangkhoi

Cái nồi thập cẩm của bác bao gồm các tên nỗi tiếng, chỉ riên bàn phím trong máy dựng hình của vi tính thôi

----------


## legiao

> Cái nồi thập cẩm của bác bao gồm các tên nỗi tiếng, chỉ riên bàn phím trong máy dựng hình của vi tính thôi


Thế à bác, mình không biết nó của máy nào bửa trước mua được 2 cái lấp vào thấy dùng ngon ra phết

----------


## legiao

Combo z full thép trắng nặng hơn 20kg ht 110 mua 1tr8 để lâu không đụng tới giờ thành đen òi bán lại 1 tr200k thông số xem hình pát lấp đc pk596(đả bán)

----------


## legiao

Gá thử đc cơ cho dể hình dung chứ không có đc nhé

----------


## len_ken

HI bác legiao , cả cụm động cơ Fanuc và đầu cắt lắp lên máy là mấy chục kg thế bác ?

----------


## MinhPT

> Combo z full thép trắng nặng hơn 20kg ht 110 mua 1tr8 để lâu không đụng tới giờ thành đen òi bán lại 1 tr200k thông số xem hình pát lấp đc pk596


Em vừa gọi bác, nếu bác gọi điện trước không lấy thì bác để em

----------


## legiao

Bộ z có gạch bác ở Q1 sdtxxx1845

----------


## dangkhoi

nếu vỡ gạch để đá em

----------


## legiao

2 cp 2-3 pha 1khởi động từ 35A cuộn dây 380 đồng giá 100/1

----------


## legiao

Bộ trượt gang ht 90mm ray con lăn thk42 vitme fi 8 bước 1 như hình nặng 20kg giá 800k( xong)

----------


## legiao

Vitme fi10 bước 2 đủ gối áo+ khớp nối đc mua về định thay cho bộ gang bán 250k( đả bán)

----------


## legiao

Cập nhật máy siêu âm đả bán
3 bộ servo csd3 200w còn 5tr/3 bộ

----------


## Xuan Gio

> Vitme fi10 bước 2 đủ gối áo+ khớp nối đc mua về định thay cho bộ gang bán 250k


250k co kem motor khong bac? neu kem thi cho em gach nhé.

----------


## legiao

> 250k co kem motor khong bac? neu kem thi cho em gach nhé.


Có y như hình đó bác

----------


## Xuan Gio

vay em lay nha, bac check zalo em cai.

----------


## legiao

> vay em lay nha, bac check zalo em cai.


Lụm gạch bác xuan gio

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## legiao

Khởi động từ 25A kèm đuôi chỉnh A quá dòng nhảy cuộn dây có 2 loại 220v&380v 100k/1

----------


## legiao

Đế từ cùi đang xài mua được cái hịn,bán 100k(đi òi)

----------


## Duccdt06

em gạch cái đế từ nhen bác

----------


## legiao

> em gạch cái đế từ nhen bác


Xin lổi bác cha sầu đâu dt lấy òi không kịp cập nhật

----------


## legiao

Cây vitme fi25 bước 20 dài gần1m5 ht 1m2 to quá không biết lấp vào đâu bán 500k

----------


## legiao

Đc phay 2k2 như hình mua 6tr5 về mua thêm mớ cán thẳng colet dư xài bán 6tr(xong)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đc phay 2k2 như hình mua 6tr5 về mua thêm mớ cán thẳng colet dư xài bán 6tr
> Đính kèm 51419Đính kèm 51420Đính kèm 51421Đính kèm 51422Đính kèm 51423


Không ai mua bác để em 5 triệu nhe

----------


## mactech

Nếu bác Hải không mua nữa để em 4tr5 nhé, em cảm ơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## duongtuandu

Có bác nào có bộ AC servo để nghiên cứu học tập,giá mềm ,chạy tốt là em yêu ...

----------


## duongtuandu

Bác nào có bộ AC servo khoảng 100w ,giá mềm ,chạy tốt 
báo em nhé .thanks các bác 
sdt liên hệ: 0979630474

----------


## legiao

> Bác nào có bộ AC servo khoảng 100w ,giá mềm ,chạy tốt 
> báo em nhé .thanks các bác 
> sdt liên hệ: 0979630474


Bán lẻ bộ servo csd3 có thắng200w cho bác ngâm cứu giá 1tr700k nè đả đấu dây sẳn hết òi về quất thôi

----------


## legiao

> Không ai mua bác để em 5 triệu nhe


Quánh dấu khi nào đói xèn hú cụ hehe

----------


## legiao

Cập nhật heo mọi shino 2,2kw đi hà nội òi, còn 3 bộ servo csd3 200w dây đấu nối sẳn cho mach3 rồi về chạy thôi 5tr/3 bộ

----------


## legiao

máy tiện mini mua về lấp điện đầy đủ chạy mach3 mà không biết lập trình tiện bán 20tr cả máy tính luôn.bác nào có nhu cầu lh zalo 
Thông tin sơ bộ
Xz hành trình 130x150 xài ac servo 200w
Trục chính mâm 3 chấu kính 130mm đc kéo 1 kw biến tần 1,5-2,2kw yakawa v1000
Cần thêm thông tin lh zalo

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ôi cái máy cắt BCS

----------


## legiao

> Ôi cái máy cắt BCS


Tui bó tay với thằng mach3 turn òi chỉ cho chạy bằng mach3 mill

----------


## legiao

Ế quá úp clip khoe tí

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Máy ngon quá. Cái nắp đít của thằng fanuc mà sao e thấy giống cái chóa đén pin hơn. Kaka

----------


## legiao

> Máy ngon quá. Cái nắp đít của thằng fanuc mà sao e thấy giống cái chóa đén pin hơn. Kaka


Bác tinh mắt gớm nhìn vậy mà biết nấp che bụi con fanúc,hèn gì có món ngon trên dđ là bị bác hốt mất hehe

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## legiao

Mài mò riết củng xử được con mach3 turn

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## puskinu

Cả bộ spindle của bác nặng bao nhiêu kg thế bác? Mà e thấy bác ko cần đối trọng. Môtor kéo có bị tuột ko bác?

----------


## legiao

> Cả bộ spindle của bác nặng bao nhiêu kg thế bác? Mà e thấy bác ko cần đối trọng. Môtor kéo có bị tuột ko bác?


Khoản 40kg vitme b4 kéo con pk596 bác ui

----------

puskinu

----------


## legiao

Cập nhật 3 bộ servo samsung đi hn rồi

----------


## legiao

Đầu phay 2,2kw tàu mua bác dủng zai 3 tr mà có đầu bt30 rồi.mua sao bán vậy(xong)

----------


## legiao

Nguồn 24v10A hoạt Động tốt 200k(xong)

----------


## legiao

màn hình jakawa mua 700 không dùng nửa bán 500k ( chạy tốt)đả bán

----------


## legiao

driver thông số như hình 400k (chạy tốt)đả bán

----------


## legiao

máy mài cổ dài như hình chạy tốt 400k

----------


## legiao

bộ đầu phay sắt thông số trên hình to quá không hợp máy nhỏ bán 6 tr có 1 cán bt30

https://youtu.be/amJBLnSFVEo

----------


## legiao

bơm mở tự động 100/1 cái lấy 3 cái bao sip
đả bán

----------


## phê tê bốc

Mình lấy cái màn hình và driver Yaskawa nha.
Đã thỏa thuận với bác chủ.

----------


## Fusionvie

Em lấy một bộ bơm mỡ nhé bác. Bác bán rời con motor funuc không?

----------


## legiao

> Mình lấy cái màn hình và driver Yaskawa nha.
> Đã thỏa thuận với bác chủ.


ok để gói cho bác

----------


## legiao

> Em lấy một bộ bơm mỡ nhé bác. Bác bán rời con motor funuc không?


ok 1 cái bơm mở 100k bác cho em xin cái car viettek củng được.con fanuc cho đi nguyên bộ bác à

----------


## legiao

máy may bao còn chạy tốt điện 220v bán 700k

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác cho em stk nhé

----------


## legiao

> Bác cho em stk nhé


TK:Bùi thị thu thảo
stk:050053703779 Sacombank 
TK:6002205255650 agribank 
chi nhánh xuyên mộc
tỉnh BRVT   (đây bác)

----------


## scara.arm

Cho em hỏi ngoài lề chút xíu, bộ đầu phay sắt gắn trên trục Z kéo bằng con Alpha size 66 phải không bác chủ ?
Cảm ơn.

----------


## saudau

> Cho em hỏi ngoài lề chút xíu, bộ đầu phay sắt gắn trên trục Z kéo bằng con Alpha size 66 phải không bác chủ ?
> Cảm ơn.


Con Alpha 98 đó bác. Cụ này ghê lắm, nhỏ nhỏ hắn hem có chịu đâu, củ phải to mới khoái.

----------


## legiao

> Con Alpha 98 đó bác. Cụ này ghê lắm, nhỏ nhỏ hắn hem có chịu đâu, củ phải to mới khoái.


5pha pk596+ driver 514l-c cha ơi,về lo tàu sân bay cập bến an giang kìa hehehe,nghỉ làm máy mà thấy tấm đó máu muốn lên nửa

----------


## legiao

dư mớ xích nhựa dài hơn 1m có đủ đầu bán 500k đoạn ngắn cho theo luôn.đo ngoài 78x40*56x40*38x20
 bán rồi

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình lấy 1 cái bơm mỡ và mấy cây xích nhựa  nhé

----------


## legiao

> Mình lấy 1 cái bơm mỡ và mấy cây xích nhựa  nhé


TK:Bùi thị thu thảo
stk:050053703779 Sacombank 
TK:6002205255650 agribank 
chi nhánh xuyên mộc
tỉnh BRVT (ck vào đây bác)600k

----------


## hainghialk

> Cây vitme fi25 bước 20 dài gần1m5 ht 1m2 to quá không biết lấp vào đâu bán 500k
> Đính kèm 51413Đính kèm 51412


cái này còn ko bác con e gạch nhé

----------


## tranphong248

> cái này còn ko bác con e gạch nhé


Cây này đang ở ổ của e. Bác có dùng thì dalo mình 0944 675 907

----------


## legiao

mớ dủa bản 25x300  chưa sử dụng.mua vài cây mà người bán ép lấy 30 cây mới chịu síp.bán bớt 20 cây bác nào cần dùng 4cây/100k

----------


## legiao

ụ dao nhôm rảnh T 80x100 bán 200k

----------


## legiao

D3 hợp kim lướt rất đẹp 60k/1

----------


## legiao

mớ dủa bản nga ngố 25x300 chưa sử dụng.mua vài cây mà người bán ép lấy 30 cây mới chịu síp.bán bớt 20 cây bác nào cần dùng 4cây/100k(bán rồi)

----------


## vufree

> D3 hợp kim lướt rất đẹp 60k/1


Cán mấy vậy Bác?

----------


## zinken2

> bộ đầu phay sắt thông số trên hình to quá không hợp máy nhỏ bán 6 tr có 1 cán bt30
> Đính kèm 59810Đính kèm 59811Đính kèm 59812Đính kèm 59813Đính kèm 59814
> https://youtu.be/amJBLnSFVEo


bộ này bao gồm những gì bác , thông số con đít đỏ như thế nào

----------


## legiao

như hình nầy nè,colet kẹp D13(xong)

----------


## legiao

Tay điều khiển dùng cho mach3 giá 600k/1

Thêm clip

----------


## legiao

Biến tần 2.2kw điện vào 1pha không lo thiếu tải giá (bán rồi)

----------


## legiao

Cù móc chả biết của thằng nào mua đắt gúm bán 200k

----------


## legiao

Cập nhật tay điều khiển mach3 còn 1 cái giảm giá còn 500k nhé

----------


## legiao

> Cán mấy vậy Bác?


Cán 6mm nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cù móc chả biết của thằng nào mua đắt gúm bán 200k


100k đi súc luôn

----------


## legiao

> 100k đi súc luôn


Mua bải Q8  250k ấy cụ

----------


## hung1706

Anh Hải ra Cẩm Ký trên đường Tạ Uyên kêu bán cờ lê móc số mấy là nó lấy cho, ko thì mang cả nút ra thử là xong mà, chừng vài chục 100k tùy loại to nhỏ á

----------


## legiao

Biến tần e500 tần số 400hz 3.7kw giá đả bán

----------


## legiao

Con đc alpha 98 ASM98BC 2 đầu cốt quay êm đả test giá đả bán 
Cáp nối nguyên zin alpha dài 3m giá 250k

Cập nhật con alpha đã ra đi chỉ còn sợi cáp alpha 3m

----------


## legiao

Tay điều khiển dùng cho mach3 còn 1cái giá 500k

----------


## legiao

Vitme 16 bước 5 có 2 gối dài 1m bán 700k(xong)

----------


## legiao

bán biến tần rexroth 1pha 220v và 3pha380 4kw mới chưa chạy giá 3tr/con có 8 con

----------

